# Avast wont allow internet connection



## Marlin1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi All
I downloaded the free Avest antivirus and seems to work but wont allow my internet connection ( no email or internet ).
Ive tryed to find a setting that i can change but im not to sure

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

You will get more expertise in the Avast forum.
http://forum.avast.com/index.php#2

You can left click on the Avast icon in the lower right corner though and get the control screen. There you can look at the services and check their settings,

But it may be a firewall issue. I believe Avast takes control of a lot of 
the internet processes and and maybe your firewall isn't trusting Avast to do that,


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

avast shouldnt do that, check your firewall. temperarelly turn off your firewall and try then if no internet do the same with avast. if not working still try with none avtivated, if still no internet, do a system restore and renstall avast & your firewall. i recommend comodo. its free and rated best


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont thing Avast is stopping you

Post an ipconfig /all here and try the following pings

ipconfig /all

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

------------------------------------------------
start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping {the default gateway ipaddress you got above }*

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> ...


----------

